
The DAO Bytecode Tour for the Skeptic (Part 1) - bpierre
https://blog.slock.it/the-dao-bytecode-tour-for-the-skeptic-part-1-722e1b0a884d
======
zaroth
Does anyone else scroll through this and immediately conclude that $100m of
ETH is just asking to be stolen from this "DAO"? 11KB of bytecodes.... Could
it be possible for that much code to actually be bug-free? And if someone
exploits a bug, how could you possibly fix it?

